# Orlando Magic @ Toronto Raptors Game Thread



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

No Grant Hill again tonight, back to back road games, Toronto is 18-11 at home this year. Put it all together, this one will be tough.

Orlando (31-28) at Toronto (25-35) 7:00 pm EST 

The Orlando Magic try to avoid a seventh loss in eight road games when they visit the Toronto Raptors on Wednesday. 

The Magic have dropped six of their last seven road contests, including a 111-92 setback at Cleveland on Tuesday. 

Steve Francis scored 21 points but just six in the second half while beset with four fouls for the Magic, who allowed the Cavaliers to shoot 52 percent (45-of-86). 

Orlando - which slipped to 1-1 on a brief three-game trip - was playing the first of an expected two games without All-Star forward Grant Hill, who has a bruised left shin. 

The Raptors concluded a 1-3 road swing with a 113-105 loss at Dallas on Monday. 

Mo Peterson scored 23 points to pace Toronto, which shot 52 percent but allowed the Mavericks, who were without Dirk Nowitzki, Michael Finley and Erick Dampier, to connect on 51 percent. 

The teams split their first two games, with each winning at home.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

Howard with the first 7 points for the Magic, but they're down 11-7.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Crap, didn't realize there was a game tonight. Gotta get home now.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

JNice said:


> Crap, didn't realize there was a game tonight. Gotta get home now.


 Don't worry, you didn't miss much in the first quarter. Francis played fairly well, Howard was playing great until he picked up his 2nd foul, and the rest of the team was terrible. It's a miracle they're only down 5.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

I am loving what I'm seeing from Stevenson right now. Moving the ball on offense and not trying to do anything stupid, just letting the game come to him and playing terrific defense. I've never seen him try this hard on defense. He's bending his knees and getting low every single time down the floor, he's made a couple great plays already on the defensive end. I hope he keeps it up, he's really lifted the Magic this quarter.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

Was the score at the end of the first 29-24 or 27-24? espn.com and nba.com have two different scores


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

Put Howard in!!!


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Captain Obvious said:


> Was the score at the end of the first 29-24 or 27-24? espn.com and nba.com have two different scores


 29-24, Turkoglu was fouled with 0.6 to play in the quarter when originally they thought the period was over.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Some really pathetic effort by the Magic out there. Bonner gets back to back offensive rebound and put backs with 3 or 4 Magic players in the area. Orlando's just getting out-hustled.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

Howard's on his way to another huge game despite foul trouble with 9 points and 7 rebounds with 2 minutes left till halftime. Magic only down one despite some poor shooting. I'm feeling good about our chances.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

:upset:

Way to **** up the game morons. You come back to tie it up at 49 then let the Raptors close the half on a 9-0 run while playing virtually NO defense in the last minute allowing it to happen. Toronto had two baskets with not a single Magic player with 10 feet of the guy laying it in, and one of those baskets was in the half court offense. Just a pitiful end to the half, I didn't even know it was possible to play that poorly. It's crap like that keeping the Magic from being a better team. Their inconsistent play and seemingly not caring at times.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

This is a streaky game. The Raptors are up 9, but anything can happen still. And Palacio can't handle Stevenson. Let's see what happens in the 2nd half...


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

Damn, we really fell apart at the end of the quarter. We're only down 9 so it's not the end of the world, but it won't be easy coming back against a good home team without Grant.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

You know how poorly the Magic finished the first half? -- That's about as well as they've started this second half.

Howard is a monster.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Fell apart there at the end of the 2nd, but coming back now. Howard coming out strong again. He really grabs some rebounds it looks like he has no shot at getting.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

And back down ...


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Francis just scored, but apparently Howard walked away saying, "Pass the ball man, pass the ball." He's definitely earned more touches, he's just not getting them.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Budweiser_Boy said:


> Francis just scored, but apparently Howard walked away saying, "Pass the ball man, pass the ball." He's definitely earned more touches, he's just not getting them.


I've seen him show body language showing that a lot this year.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Heh... I can say this, the game would be a lot closer if he got more touches. Bosh isn't having a good night, and if Howard had more touches he'd be outdoing him right now.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Orlando really needs a defensive run... seems like Toronto is getting all the open jumpers they want.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

JNice said:


> Orlando really needs a defensive run... seems like Toronto is getting all the open jumpers they want.


 And we're still not making them. The lead could be 20 right now, if we just took smarter shots. The Magic are having the same problem right now - they could play the same defense, but if you guys were more patient and took better shots, the Raptors wouldn't be so comfortable.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Wow, we really needed that run. Francis needs to stop hanging his head and looking so frustrated. It really rubs off on all the other guys.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

The Magic end a ridiculously horrible quarter with an 8-0 run to give them a chance going into the 4th. Howard is doing all he can and Francis played well at the end of the quarter to get us back into it. Steve-o hasn't sat on the bench for a second of this game, hopefully has some gas in the tank for the 4th.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

Nice rally to cut the lead to 7 after 3. We've got a great shot to win if our shots start falling and we actually play defense.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

:laugh:

This team is likely giving some of the old folks in Orlando heart attacks. Ridiculously inconsistent.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

Keep shooting threes Donny :laugh:


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Flagrant?


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

JNice said:


> Flagrant?


What'd he do? He looks like he might get 20-20 tonight, I hope he doesn't get tossed.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

JNice said:


> Flagrant?


 Then again, that _was_ cylinder interference by D-Ho on the other end.

Anyway, it's a flagrant 1. At first I didn't think it was a flagrant cause he was going for the ball, but after he got the ball (and some contact) he shoved Mo to the ground, or at least looked like it. That got him the foul. Don't worry he's still in the game though.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Budweiser_Boy said:


> Then again, that _was_ cylinder interference by D-Ho on the other end.



Not if the shot has no chance to go in. It was obviously a long airball.

Wasn't a flagrant either. Just a bad fall for Peterson.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

Bonner I hate you!


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Way to steal the game with a horrific call refs.

If that's a flagrant foul than there have been 10-15 flagrant fouls committed in this game alone. Bull ****, Bonner hits a 3 on their unearned extra possession. Plain and simple, that's bull ****. You have a 4 point game made into a 9 point game by a completely indisputably horrible call. No way you can even argue that was flagrant.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Well, that flagrant pretty much killed us ... 2 free throws then a 3 ball ...


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

JNice said:


> Well, that flagrant pretty much killed us ... 2 free throws then a 3 ball ...


 Ridiculous. It was a 4 point game before that crap. You can't even say that it was a flagrant, there's just no possible way. Peterson fell awkwardly, doesn't mean it was a flagrant. It wasn't even that hard of a foul.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

The wheels have come off, and it started with that flagrant.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Bosh is making Cato look like a statue.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Another mini-run .. maybe too late. Clearly we need more defense. Our offense hasn't been all that bad.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

Too little, too late.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Garrity


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Captain Obvious said:


> Keep shooting threes Donny :laugh:


 Yeah he can do that.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

Eh, tired of losing to teams well below .500. Hill or no Hill, we should be able to beat Toronto. Meahwhile, Howard finishes with 17 points, 20 rebounds and 3 blocks. Would of easily had a 20/20 game but I don't think he got one touch in the fourth. Johnny Davis needs to be fired, he's only hurting Howard.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Dwight with 17 pts, 20 rebs, and 3 blocks with 8 FGAs .. :no:


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Boy are we sucking it up on the road. Suck Suck Suck.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

JNice said:


> Dwight with 17 pts, 20 rebs, and 3 blocks with 8 FGAs .. :no:


 Imagine what he could have done with more touches and if he hadn't got into foul trouble earlier in the game.

Honestly though, the Raptors didn't even play all that well in this one and still came away with the victory. Bosh was off all night long and so was Marshall from behind the arc. The Raptors won because of jokers like Araujo and Bonner lighting us up. 

Overall I'd say the officiating was horrible both ways. Bob Delaney seemed to be in a bad mood all night. The tech he gave to Davis was weak, the tech he gave to Battie was weak, and he gave the Magic a delay of game because Francis was leaning against the scorers table during a free throw. How exactly that delays the game, I don't know. Bosh, Araujo, Howard and Cato were all hacked like crazy during this one (particularly Bosh) with nothing called, and then when they finally call a foul on Howard they make it a flagrant when it clearly wasn't even close to one. I'm not sure who gained more over the course of the game because of the officiating, but I know one thing for sure and that's that the flagrant call against the Magic couldn't have come at a worse time. It was a 4 point game made into a 9 point game by a terrible call.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

hobojoe said:


> Honestly though, the Raptors didn't even play all that well in this one and still came away with the victory. Bosh was off all night long and so was Marshall from behind the arc. The Raptors won because of jokers like Araujo and Bonner lighting us up.



Nah man Bonner's solid. He's been doing this all year. As for Araujo, he hadn't had a 10+ point game in a while, so it was only a matter of time before he "got it going" again. Unfortunately for you guys it was against the Magic. Bosh played like crap, but he came up big when it counted. And the Raptors didn't play that good, but the Magic played even worse. Overall it was a sloppy game on both ends with a lot of no-calls. I'm just happy we came out with the win.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Budweiser_Boy said:


> Nah man Bonner's solid. He's been doing this all year. As for Araujo, he hadn't had a 10+ point game in a while, so it was only a matter of time before he "got it going" again. Unfortunately for you guys it was against the Magic. Bosh played like crap, but he came up big when it counted. And the Raptors didn't play that good, but the Magic played even worse. Overall it was a sloppy game on both ends with a lot of no-calls. I'm just happy we came out with the win.


 Fair enough, I agree with all of that. Trust me, I know what Bonner can do, I watched him a lot back when he played at UF. I just called him a joker because of how goofy he is. I mean come on, the guy takes set shots. Good game, it's too bad the Magic didn't play better. 

I think Turkoglu might've played the worst 21 point game I've ever seen. He did not play a good game at all, honestly. He forced way too much on the offensive end and played extremely poor defense.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Boxscore

Francis leads the way with 27, Hedo scores 21, the rookies pour in 17 a piece, Howard also adding 20 rebounds for the 3rd time this year and the 2nd time against Toronto.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

Nelson had his first sub 50% shooting night as a starter, but from the stats it looks like he played alright.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

Howard needs to start ripping heads off. He had a monster first half scoring wise and then barely touched the ball in the 2nd half.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

YoYoYoWasup said:


> Howard needs to start ripping heads off. He had a monster first half scoring wise and then barely touched the ball in the 2nd half.


 He was looking pretty pissed off out there tonight at times. He screamed for the ball down low multiple times.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

hobojoe said:


> He was looking pretty pissed off out there tonight at times. He screamed for the ball down low multiple times.


I'd like to see him pick up Francis and body slam him. I think that would get the point across.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

JNice said:


> I'd like to see him pick up Francis and body slam him. I think that would get the point across.


 He was barking at Francis after Steve made a shot. Steve did one of those "let's dribble between my legs and cross over 17 times while making up no ground on the opponent and then chuck up an off-balance 19 footer after burning the entire shot clock" that goes in 15% of the time, while Howard had great position down low.


----------



## JL2002 (Nov 30, 2003)

hobojoe said:


> He was barking at Francis after Steve made a shot. Steve did one of those "let's dribble between my legs and cross over 17 times while making up no ground on the opponent and then chuck up an off-balance 19 footer after burning the entire shot clock" that goes in 15% of the time, while Howard had great position down low.


you realize that this is why Houston wanted Francis out of the team....not meaning anything, but i actually wanted more balls in the lottery than wins now for the Raps....


----------



## rapsfan4life (Apr 10, 2004)

Francis is the biggest jurk off ever. Howard is being held back by this selfish self centered excuse for a leader. Howard needs a leader and a mentor out there much like hill. Dont know bout u guys but here on the raps brodcast they showed how howard stared down francis and said pass the ball man after being rediculously open but being rejected of a touch. Our announcers were ripping francis for being a horrific influence.

Anyway, it was a sloppy game, Bosh played horrible and picked it up late. Jalen was schooling turkoglu and rafer was solid for us. Of course bonner was his usual self :biggrin:


----------



## ABC (Nov 4, 2002)

YoYoYoWasup said:


> Eh, tired of losing to teams well below .500. Hill or no Hill, we should be able to beat Toronto. Meahwhile, Howard finishes with 17 points, 20 rebounds and 3 blocks. Would of easily had a 20/20 game but I don't think he got one touch in the fourth. Johnny Davis needs to be fired, he's only hurting Howard.


Dwight Howard is a great player. It's not Davis' fault. If anything, Steve Francis is the problem. 

He's a ballhog who only cares about his own stats. Not to mention the fact that he walked off the court with some time remaining says it all.


----------



## efes pilsen (Feb 9, 2005)

ABC said:


> Dwight Howard is a great player. It's not Davis' fault. If anything, Steve Francis is the problem.
> 
> He's a ballhog who only cares about his own stats. Not to mention the fact that he walked off the court with some time remaining says it all.


couldn't agree more. he is hurting us as a team with his poor ability of decision making , turnovers and overall leadership .


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

I didn't see the game, but judging by the box score our bench killed us. Of course not having Hill has hurt this team the last 2 games.


----------

